# USB device not working (I think.....)

## kiz

I've got a Trust SmartCam lite, and it used to work with my system (under Debian)

I've swapped over to Gentoo, and I cannot make it work. As it's not a really high priority, I come back to this problem every now and again, and have another go at it. Nothing has worked yet.

So, the situation:

I have tried 2.4.20, 2.4.21, 2.6.0-test5 kernels, and I'm now running a 2.6.0-test9 kernel. (USB is enabled in BIOS, I checked  :Smile:  )

USB is compiled into the kernel, rather than compiled as seperate modules. dmesg reports:

```

.....

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

......

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

V4L-Driver for Vision CPiA based cameras v1.2.3

USB driver for Vision CPiA based cameras v1.2.3

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver cpia

......

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver ov511

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: v1.64 for Linux 2.5 : ov511 USB Camera Driver

.....

```

(There is no mention of the camera hadware - perhaps a hint?  :Smile:  )

I have usbdevfs mounted:

```

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbdevfs (rw)

```

and hotplug and usb packages installed

```

*  sys-apps/hotplug

      Latest version available: 20030501-r2

      Latest version installed: 20030501-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 44 kB

      Homepage:    http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

      Description: USB and PCI hotplug scripts

*  app-admin/usbview

      Latest version available: 1.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 298 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kroah.com/linux-usb/

      Description: Display the topology of devices on the USB bus

*  dev-libs/libusb

      Latest version available: 0.1.7-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.1.7-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 188 kB

      Homepage:    http://libusb.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Userspace access to USB devices

*  sys-apps/usbutils

      Latest version available: 0.11-r3

      Latest version installed: 0.11-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 267 kB

      Homepage:    http://usb.cs.tum.edu/

      Description: USB enumeration utilities

```

If I try to run "usbview" (as root or a normal user), I get the error:

```

Can not open the file /proc/bus/usb/devices

Verify that you have USB compiled into your kernel, have the USB core modules loaded, and have the usbdeffs filesystem mounted

```

I have tried plugging the camera into both of the USB connectors on  the motherboard (Tiger MPX) whilst watching /var/logs/everything/current - nothing...

I know that the camera works, 'cos I tried it on another machine.

I'm at a loss here - is there anything I've missed?

Is there any way to test the USB ports on my system, to confirm they are OK?

Help?.... !!?

----------

## Helena

I had trouble getting my USB mouse & keyboard to work. The solution was to include

```
pci=noacpi
```

in the kernel boot command line. Could help in your case too?!

----------

## kiz

'Fraid not. I tried a reboot, and it's still not happy...

From grub.conf:

```

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage.2.6.0-test9 root=/dev/sda2 psmouse_noext hdc=ide-scsi pci=noacpi

```

Something that threw me... my first reboot loaded 2.4.20 (I didn't catch grub in time), and usbview found the devices file, however there is no USB stuff built into the kernel.....

 :Smile: 

----------

## kiz

OK, my motherboard uses USB 1.1, however I'd only compiled in the 2.0 stuff....

Re-compile with the right stuff & it's a happy bunny....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Sir Al

So, did this fix the problem?

----------

